# audio dropouts: TiVo Bolt or Mini w/Sonos Playbar & Sony TVs



## ChromeAce (Sep 20, 2002)

I may have to cross post this to get a definitive answer, as it affects only a specific combination of components in testing.

I have been able to reproduce this bug in 4 different family homes as I am the AV installer/manager in all of them.

When connecting a Sonos Playbar to the digital audio output of the 930/940D line of Sony LCD TVs from 2016 (the recommended default configuration) in addition to a TiVo Bolt or TiVo Mini to one of the HDMI inputs of the Sony TV, audio dropouts in sound occur consistently as follows:

1. every time a channel change occurs in live TV
2. every time the TiVo is coming out of a fast forward command

Audio is lost under these conditions for about 5 seconds, then again after 15 seconds (sometimes never recovering sound at all).

Various audio settings changed on the Sony TVs have no effect.

Switching to PCM Audio on the TiVos eliminates the issue, but at the cost of giving up Dolby Digital 5.1 sound to the Playbar (and its connected rear channel speakers).

Switching to an older TiVo Roamio or Premiere shows no indication of this problem.

Sony TVs are, to my knowledge, the only ones that pass full Dolby Digital 5.1 from the HDMI inputs to the Toslink audio output of the TV.

I have been on the phone with Sony, TiVo, and Sonos. All deny responsibility for the issue.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm sure you have investigated if the TV or soundbar are using any compression technologies (Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Dolby Volume, Dolby Late Night or others)

I personally experience that Audyssey Dynamic Volume causes a ramp-up from zero after any break in audio. Not the same as an actual audio drop-out but totally unlistenable.

Does this also happen when resuming from pause, or only when resuming out of FF? What about Rewind? Does it happen when entering or exiting Quick Mode? (Quick Mode is always PCM I believe). How about when switching between zoomed/live TV vs. preview window in TiVo Central?

Are there other audio outputs from that Sony model, compatible with Sonos inputs, that will still carry 5.1?

Is there an HDMI cable version that might make a difference? I suppose the latest HDMI standard would be 100% compatible with any older standards.

Is it worth experimenting trying different HDMI video settings? I.e. 1080p 60fps or any of the others?

I can ask lots of questions but honestly won't be able to help with any of the answers!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

There were some audio issues with the Bolt, but I think the latest update resolves that. 

I have these same dropouts with a Samsung UN55KS9000 on both my TiVo Bolt+ and AppleTV. 

Given that it happens with both devices, I was guessing it was the Playbar or the TV. If it's happening on a Sony TV too, then it probably is the Playbar.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use a Sony 850C along with a Sony Speaker Bar. If I use the Audio Return Channel over HDMI, I don;t have any of these issues. Just like if I go directly to the speaker bar. So maybe it's an optical thing. I have no idea how mine would be have over optical though since I stopped using optical for any components.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I see something like this with my vizio tv and sound bar connected via ARC only. When I press the green button the tv/sound bar on ARC drops sound and it takes 4 seconds to come back, then about 10 seconds later it drops out for a second.

It did the same when I had an xfinity X1 DVR. 
It doesn't happen when the sound bar isn't connected to tv.

To be clear bolt+ > TV via hdmi > visio sound bar via ARC


----------



## d4jsmit (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm experiencing similar.

LG OLED55B6P, SONOS Playbar, TiVo Premier 4.

Problem happens with both configurations:

TiVo P4 -> HDMI -> LG - TOSLINK out -> Playbar

TiVo P4 ->TOSLINK out -> Playbar

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm running SW 20.7.1.RC2


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

d4jsmit said:


> I'm experiencing similar.
> 
> LG OLED55B6P, SONOS Playbar, TiVo Premier 4.
> 
> ...


Contact Sonos so they can see your diagnostic files.


----------

